# Taco Recirc pump



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Installed my first Taco on demand recirc pump today with wireless remote kit was wondering if anyone else had same issues as me. Instructions were very vague spent quiet awhile on phone with tech support trying to find out why pump wouldn't come on when pressing the on button on keypad. Ended up having to open control board on receiver and pump and adjust jumper on both. Actually jumper had fell off in the receiver. Instructions just said hook like color wires together not the case.


----------

